# W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA flashlight believer...



## DHart (May 13, 2009)

I got my LD01 and a pair of AW 10440 Li-Ions from Lighthound today.

I prepared my Microstream body & tailcap (shortened the head mount threaded collar) to accept the LD01 head, charged up a 10440, put it all together and wow was I in for a big surprise!

The output is stunning for a single AAA light, for that matter, stunning in comparison to a AA light as well! This LD01 is my first Fenix and the first AAA light I've seen that really made me sit up in wonder. I had no idea a AAA light could have such amazing output.

In my standardized ceiling-bounce test I recorded 4.8 EV from this thing.... but that number won't mean much to you until you compare it to other lights I've tested under the same controlled circumstances in my ceiling-bounce test:

LD01 head on Microstream with 10440 ====== 4.8 EV
Jet III M with warm emitter & 18650 ====== 4.8 EV
Solarforce SuperBright Q5 & two RCR123's === 4.8 EV
Nitecore D10 R2 with protected 14500 Li-Ion=== 4.9 EV
Solarforce R2 4.2-8.4v lamp w/ two RCR123's== 4.7 EV
ConneXion X2 w/ protected 14500 Li-Ion ===== 3.7 EV

Clearly, the LD01 on a 10440 Li-Ion is an amazingly POTENT package. 

A few hours after testing the light, I was still almost in disbelief at the output, so I tested it again and sure enough, came back with 4.8 EV again. Seeing is believing. Now, finally, I am now a confirmed AAA believer! Can't wait until dark tonight!


----------



## Zeruel (May 13, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

Congratulations 

And allow me to be the first to say.....
I TOLD YA SO! :nana:




ok, next task....converting you to button cell lights.


----------



## richardcpf (May 13, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

LD01 + li-ion gives the full output from a Q5 emitter. I carry that combo everyday, if you try it you won't leave it.


----------



## scott (May 13, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

If you look at my join date, you can see that I've been around a long time. Even so, I'm a pretty basic guy. As it is, I've been very happy with my LD01 using eneloops. I'm always amazed by how bright it is. I know nothing about li-ions, though. What are the disadvantages? Do they shorten the lifespan of the led?


----------



## Zeruel (May 13, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



scott said:


> ......I know nothing about li-ions, though. What are the disadvantages? Do they shorten the lifespan of the led?



According to 4Sevens, they probably do. The advantage is you'll get a mini sun. But we love to live dangerously, don't we? :devil:


----------



## matrixshaman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

Hi DHart - the Fenix AAA L0D CE and I assume the newer LD01 are truly a WOW light on 10440's. So far it's the only AAA light I carry along with me but that will change soon. I do believe the driver is being pushed to the limits on this light but so far most people have been okay running it on 10440's. I just would not run it for long periods at full tilt. Very fun light and not much else compares although I think you know who's coming out soon with a tail switching AAA with tons of features. Now that you've jumped into the AAA pool you'll have to have one of those too


----------



## DHart (May 13, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



scott said:


> I know nothing about li-ions, though. What are the disadvantages? Do they shorten the lifespan of the led?



I simply love Li-Ions and buy lights which run on them whenever possible! Li-Ion use *might* shorten the lifespan of the emitter somewhat.. but when Lighthound's website clearly states that the light is OK with 10440. SO if it burns out anytime soon, I'll look to Lighthound to make good on that statement. If it lasts 20,000 hours instead of 40,000, well, what the heck! By then I'll probably be on to several generations beyond today's AAA lights!  As Zeruel says, we do love to live dangerously.... and they're only flashlights anyway!

I can see that running on high quickly runs down the 10440, so no doubt once I've gotten over the newness jollies with this on high, more of my use will probably be at mid or low level. And now that I've experienced the full _bewonderment_ of the LD01 on 10440 (AAA steroids), I'm going to try it out with NiMH, lithium primaries, and maybe even the lowly alkaline (nah, forget the alkalines.. I just can't bring myself to buy them anymore!) Who knows, perhaps Eneloops *may* become my usual cell with this light... not sure as yet... I have much to experiment with still! I'll likely choose the 10440 though, as Li-Ions are my preferred power source, for sure!



matrixshaman said:


> Hi DHart - the Fenix AAA L0D CE and I assume the newer LD01 are truly a WOW light on 10440's. So far it's the only AAA light I carry along with me but that will change soon. I do believe the driver is being pushed to the limits on this light but so far most people have been okay running it on 10440's. I just would not run it for long periods at full tilt. Very fun light and not much else compares although I think you know who's coming out soon with a tail switching AAA with tons of features. Now that you've jumped into the AAA pool you'll have to have one of those too



shaman... oh yes... and now I'm really primed for it. The LF2XT will definitely be ordered up (along with the two AA tube for the LF3XT) as soon as they are available. If the output from the LF2XT is anything like this LD01 and the operations are anything like the LF3XT, I'm going to be totally thrilled with it.


----------



## thedeske (May 13, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

Only a week old and my LD01 is getting plenty of use.
Perfect keychain light. It was expensive until I turned it on


----------



## seaside (May 13, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

Good to hear you love new AAA flashlight. The fact that it takes only one AAA light to turn disbeliever into believer is kind of scary though, yes, it is a good light.


----------



## DHart (May 13, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



thedeske said:


> It was expensive until I turned it on



Yeah... that's what I thought as well! :twothumbs


----------



## kaichu dento (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



thedeske said:


> Perfect ... light. It was expensive until I turned it on


That is exactly how I felt when I got my first L0D! :twothumbs


----------



## Zeruel (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



DHart said:


> shaman... oh yes... and now I'm really primed for it. The LF2XT will definitely be ordered up (along with the two AA tube for the LF3XT) as soon as they are available. If the output from the LF2XT is anything like this LD01 and the operations are anything like the LF3XT, I'm going to be totally thrilled with it.



And don't forget the Avenger. :tsk:
With R2, it'll probably churn out over 100+ lumens easily, plus other stages.


----------



## WadeF (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



Zeruel said:


> And don't forget the Avenger. :tsk:
> With R2, it'll probably churn out over 100+ lumens easily, plus other stages.



Fenix LD01 on a 10440 is probably 200+ lumens out the front.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

If you choose to use 10440 batteries which do not have a protection circuit, please make sure to test them on a multimeter before charging to ensure that you have not discharged them too far. 

I love my LOD with 10440. It is truly a pocket rocket!


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

AAA's have always been my true favorites, even without using 10440s. They're just so convenient to carry. The L0D is always with me, at least until the LF2XT arrives. I seem to have missed the talk about a new Avenger. Will it be programmable, or at least have a good low that comes up first?

Geoff


----------



## Zeruel (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



Flying Turtle said:


> AAA's have always been my true favorites, even without using 10440s. They're just so convenient to carry. The L0D is always with me, at least until the LF2XT arrives. I seem to have missed the talk about a new Avenger. Will it be programmable, or at least have a good low that comes up first?
> 
> Geoff



Geoff, here's the latest specs info from Lumapower:

"Hi all,

The new Avenger is now in final assembly stage.
So, I will keep holding to post photos of my ES...until I get the real production version this month.

The new Avenger not only comes with new UI and construction but all new circuit and LED.

In order to make it with best output against runtime, we use Cree's R2 as LED source.

And as many ask before, the new pocket clip is stronger and lonnger and 2 way.

A 3-level digital control UI as our digital EDC series with 1 second memory.

Type III HA....and more.

Best regards,

Ricky - Lumapower CS"

It's on post #330 of this thread.
If the current Avenger with Rebel 100 can output to 100 lumens with *primary battery*, I can only imagine the new one with *R2 + Li-ion*.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

Thanks, Zeruel. I appreciate the info. Have to keep an eye on this one.

Geoff


----------



## DHart (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

Yes... two really exciting new AAA lights are just about to ready for us to devour! 

It's really amazing what can be done with a AAA light. :thinking:


----------



## NonSenCe (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

to nitpick..

in my mind its hmm.. wrong, to rave of a flashlight with AAA battery if one actually uses a specialised Li-ion battery in it. 

to me a AAA-battery is 1.2-1.7v alkaline lithium or nimh (or similar) 

a flashlight with over 3volt li-ion it is completely different thing and in my mind. (possibly increased output,runtime etc thanks to voltage)

it is just a li-ion flashlight. and those are known to be great.

but what fenix (and others) can do nowdays with flashlights even with AAA/AA alkalines IS amazing.


----------



## baterija (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



DHart said:


> It's really amazing what can be done with a AAA light. :thinking:



Just Imagine what can be done with a AAA when the XP-G's hit the market.


----------



## DHart (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



NonSenCe said:


> in my mind its hmm.. wrong, to rave of a flashlight with AAA battery if one actually uses a specialised Li-ion battery in it.



Well.. if you feel it's wrong for _you_ to do that because of your particular definition of what a AAA-class flashlight is, then just don't do it!  But it's not wrong for me.

I'm not bound by your definitions. To me the light is a AAA-size/weight class light, meaning it is in the same size and weight class as other AAA lights and runs on a variety of AAA-sized cells of varying chemistries. And by my definition, I can rave like crazy about it!  Not all AAA-class flashlights can run on li-ion chemistry, so this AAA-class light is especially versatile because of its ability to do that. Achieving (perhaps) 200 lumens from a AAA class flashlight is wonderful... that's what I'm raving about.



NonSenCe said:


> to me a AAA-battery is 1.2-1.7v alkaline lithium or nimh (or similar)
> 
> a flashlight with over 3volt li-ion it is completely different thing and in my mind. (possibly increased output,runtime etc thanks to voltage)
> 
> it is just a li-ion flashlight.



Odd (meaning different) mindset you have chosen to take about it, in my view. To me the flashlight is the same flashlight no matter what cell you put in it and one is free to power it with a variety of cell types, depending on choice and availability - _all AAA cells in size/weight class_. Simply because you can run a AAA-size cell that uses Li-Ion chemistry in it just gives more output. It could be argued that a lithium chemistry primary may give more brightness or runtime than an alkaline chemistry primary.... so? Would you think it wrong to rave about that? You're ok with a AAA size cell if it has alkaline chemistry. You're ok with a AAA size cell if it has NiMH chemistry. What about a lithium primary, are you OK with that? But because a AAA size cell has Li-Ion chemistry and runs the flashlight, suddenly it's _wrong_ for me to rave about the light. :thinking: Wow. Doesn't make it a different flashlight, though... it's still the same flashlight and it does amazing things no matter how you decide to parse definitions and labels.


----------



## Zeruel (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

I think I understand where NonSence is coming from. It's like "cheating" to boost its output and rave about it.

But....... we've been "cheating" using Li-ion 123 and 18650 with all of the lights here!


----------



## DHart (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

"Cheating" somehow to choose one chemistry over another? We can all choose whatever host and whatever cell works in it, can't we?

I've been using lithium and Li-Ion for practically all my serious flashlight history (except the old days when alkaline was all there was). Started using lithium 3v in my first Surefires about 8 years ago. Now I run Li-Ion is just about every one of my many flashlights... so for me, lithium & Li-Ion is just standard stuff! I guess that's where NonSense and I think differently.


----------



## Zeruel (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



DHart said:


> "Cheating" somehow to choose one chemistry over another? We can all choose whatever host and whatever cell works in it, can't we?
> 
> I've been using lithium and Li-Ion for practically all my flashlight history (except the old days when alkaline was all there was). So for me, it's just standard stuff!



Ok, wrong choice of word. My bad. Let's all kiss and make up :grouphug:

Did I say "kiss"? Another wrong choice.. :green: :sick2:

Anyway, don't shoot the messenger. :duck:


----------



## DHart (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



Zeruel said:


> Ok, wrong choice of word. My bad. Let's all kiss and make up :grouphug:
> 
> Did I say "kiss"? Another wrong choice.. :green: :sick2:
> 
> Anyway, don't shoot the messenger. :duck:



Zeruel.... no bad at all... I think you probably chose the right word to express NonSense's viewpoint. It seems he does think that using AAA cells with Li-Ion chemistry is somehow "cheating". Doesn't bother me a bit, though! :shakehead

All is good... I'm a happy camper here in the land of the AAA-class flashlight! And really glad I discovered the LD01, with all the AAA-size cell options. lovecpf


----------



## seaside (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

It just is difference b/w AAA battery flashlight VS. AAA sized flashlight. 

That's just word. Not real thing to argue about. Guys, be cool.


----------



## DHart (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



seaside said:


> It just is difference b/w AAA battery flashlight VS. AAA sized flashlight.
> 
> That's just word. Not real thing to argue about. Guys, be cool.



You're right... I still don't understand the comment about my enthusiasm being "wrong" somehow... obviously that didn't really settle right with me for some reason, but it's not a big deal at all and changes nothing.  (I should have read NonSenSe's tag line... that would have explained it all, I guess.)


----------



## Patriot (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

It's one of the best and most useful set-ups that I use on a daily basis. What's even more surprising is that I still own my very first 10440 purchase back when the LOD was still a LuxIII emitter. I now own a Q4 LOD and a Q5 LDO1 and can't imagine a more reliable or economical package for the amount of performance you get. Although I think it's less than 200 lumens, it's certainly very bright to the point that only a couple of customs that size can match.


----------



## bigchelis (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

Need AAA advise...

I went on 4Sevens website and the LD01 Q5 says 1.5v. Lion AAA cells are 4.2v.

What AAA light uses Lion rechargeables???????


Thanks,
bigchelis


----------



## DHart (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



bigchelis said:


> Need AAA advise...
> 
> I went on 4Sevens website and the LD01 Q5 says 1.5v. Lion AAA cells are 4.2v.
> 
> ...



Bigchelis... while Fenix doesn't openly endorse it, the LD01 Q5 runs on Li-Ions (3.7v-4.2v). One of their dealers (Lighthound) clearly states on their website that the LD01 runs on Li-Ions (that's where I bought mine from). I believe the LF2X also does. The upcoming LF2XT will also run on Li-Ions. Others will chime in I'm sure about other models which do as well. A number of members here have been running their LD01's on Li-Ions happily for some time. Li-Ion use may possibly shorten the life of the Q5 emitter, but many of us feel that is of little real consequence and happily trade that possibility for the superior brightness attained with the 10440. The rated life of a Q5 emitter is 50,000 hours... if running with Li-Ion shortens that by half (?), that will still be many years in the future for me, so I'm a happy camper with the choice of running with a 10440.


----------



## 1dash1 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

When my L0D was delivered, I tried it with an alkaline then with a 10440. Okay, the 10440 is brighter. No big deal.

That night, I tried it again with no lights on. The alkaline powered L0D was plenty bright, but (WOW!) was it bright on the 10440. :devil:

_Keychain it every day. Used sparingly (1-2 minutes at a time, medium mode, a couple of times each week), a fresh cell __would probably last me several months__. But I slip in a fresh cell once a month, to pre-empt overdischarging the unprotected cell._

_Comes in so handy, I stopped EDC-ing my D10. _

_If I needed more runtime, I'd use the Stylus Pro body and run the L0D in the 2xAAA configuration. (But then again, if I needed more runtime, I could just use one of my other flashlights :tinfoil_


----------



## DHart (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



1dash1 said:


> When my L0D was delivered, I tried it with an alkaline then with a 10440. Okay, the 10440 is brighter. No big deal.
> 
> That night, I tried it again with no lights on. The alkaline powered L0D was plenty bright, but (WOW!) was it bright on the 10440. :devil:
> 
> ...



1dash1... yes, I can't see choosing any AAA-size light for extended or prolonged use unless stuck with no other options... most of us have other, much more capable lights we use for that. *The true beauty of the 10440 powered AAA light is the amazing brightness which one might choose to use on occasion, for short periods of time... that's the use of an EDC.* If I know I'm going to be in a situation where I might want longer running, more throw, more whatever... I will always choose to take bigger lights with more horsepower... having the little AAA merely as a EDC and emergency stand-in.


----------



## NonSenCe (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

the point i tried to make was of what seaside and zeruel said.. 

AAA sized flashlights are different thing than a flashlight using AAA batteries. 

just the wording in the topic and the thread. 

i didnt see anywhere in the topic nor the thread that you meant that with AAA flashlight you meant all flashlights in that size cathegory no matter what the batterytype is.

so i wanted to make a point that its like apples and oranges when talking of a flashlight using li-ion and flashlight using a "normal" aaa battery. 

as in my mind li-ions are superior to "normal batteries" so it was and is kinda "cheating and wrong" to call it a AAA flashlight that is not actually using the AAA batteries that normal people know of. (li-ions are "normal" in cpf, but not to "normal" people)

so no reason to get angry. didnt intend it that way. 

if the topic would of said something like 
"now i believe its possible to have huge output from size of aaa flashlights"

i would of understood it better. just the wording that needed clarifying in my mind.

and i actually thought that i was suprisingly clear and understandble on my post, compared to most of my posts..  guess not. still was able to somehow rub the wrong way. hah. 

and to the end.. enthusiasm is good thing.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



Zeruel said:


> Ok, wrong choice of word. My bad. Let's all kiss and make up :grouphug:
> 
> Did I say "kiss"? Another wrong choice.. :green: :sick2:
> 
> Anyway, don't shoot the messenger. :duck:









lovecpf


----------



## DHart (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

Hey NonSenCe.. no problem, no anger.. I didn't see the sense behind calling my comments wrong and quibbling over the words and definitions. I guess I could have titled the thread "finally, a true AAA _flashlight_ believer? Perhaps that would have circumvented this entire side trip. I probably should have read your disclaimer in your tag line and just kept on truckin'!  It's all good. Enjoy the lights!


----------



## Calina (May 14, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



NonSenCe said:


> as in my mind li-ions are superior to "normal batteries" so it was and is kinda "cheating and wrong" to call it a AAA flashlight that is not actually using the AAA batteries that normal people know of. (li-ions are "normal" in cpf, but not to "normal" people)


 
This is getting worse. 
Now you're saying we're not normal. 
Are you saying we're abnormal?

:devil:


----------



## Lite_me (May 14, 2009)

Funny. Awhile back, a friend of mine who is not a flashaholic but knows I am, ask me to suggest a small bright pocket flashlight for him. I got him an L0D. For awhile he used Duracells & primary lithium batteries in it. Later, I introduced him to 10440s (with stern warnings and detailed instruction on their care and use). 

He calls them, 'cheater' batteries!


----------



## DHart (May 14, 2009)

Lite_me said:


> Funny. Awhile back, a friend of mine who is not a flashaholic but knows I am, ask me to suggest a small bright pocket flashlight for him. I got him an L0D. For awhile he used Duracells & primary lithium batteries in it. Later, I introduced him to 10440s (with stern warnings and detailed instruction on their care and use).
> 
> He calls them, 'cheater' batteries!



That's timely... and funny ~  Since I "cheat" (don't know who's actually being cheated :sigh almost exclusively, with so many different lights... I guess I've just come to think of "cheating" as "normal"! :duh2:


----------



## Zeruel (May 14, 2009)

DHart said:


> That's timely... and funny ~  Since I "cheat" (don't know who's actually being cheated :sigh almost exclusively, with so many different lights... I guess I've just come to think of "cheating" as "normal"! :duh2:



AW is the main culprit!! Burn him on the stake!   
I kid! Andrew! I love your batts. :kiss:


----------



## DHart (May 14, 2009)

Oh yeah! Andrew's got my number, that's for sure!


----------



## 1dash1 (May 14, 2009)

DHart said:


> Oh yeah! Andrew's got my number, that's for sure!


 
+1

_Sometimes I wonder whether I'm really more addicted to the batteries than the flashlights. :tinfoil:_


----------



## Black Rose (May 14, 2009)

1dash1 said:


> +1
> 
> _Sometimes I wonder whether I'm really more addicted to the batteries than the flashlights. :tinfoil:_


You've got a point there...

138 NiMh rechargeables, 10 Li-Ion rechargeables, and 165 primaries of various sizes versus 57 flashlights.


----------



## johnny3073 (May 14, 2009)

DHart said:


> It's really amazing what can be done with a AAA light. :thinking:


 
The LD01 was my favorite, and most used light. I took it with me everywhere just because it packed such a punch for it's size. 

A few weeks ago I was visiting my brother and he was takling about wanting a new maglight for his birthday. It was dark out and I pulled out my little LD01 and said, "try this on for size". He kept turning it off and on, and said to me "there's no way in hell a AAA light can be that bright" :laughing:. It wasn't on a 10440 either, just a lithium primary. After he saw how easy it was to just clip it to the bill of his cap and work hands free, he forgot all about the maglight...I think he's hooked.

Well after a few cold beverages he had managed to talk me out of my little Fenix for his b/day gift. He didn't even want to wait for me to order him one. He wanted mine RIGHT NOW.

Oh well, he got the light he never knew existed and I get to have the new one. The LD01 won again 2X.

Now what would that little thing be able to do w/ one of those XP-G emitters and a 10440??


----------



## ruriimasu (May 15, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



DHart said:


> shaman... oh yes... and now I'm really primed for it. The LF2XT will definitely be ordered up (along with the two AA tube for the LF3XT) as soon as they are available. If the output from the LF2XT is anything like this LD01 and the operations are anything like the LF3XT, I'm going to be totally thrilled with it.



from what i understand, liteflux's AAA lights are usually much brighter than Fenix's AAA lights. So dont be surprised if the LF2XT puts the LD01 to shame :nana:


----------



## HKJ (May 15, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



ruriimasu said:


> from what i understand, liteflux's AAA lights are usually much brighter than Fenix's AAA lights. So dont be surprised if the LF2XT puts the LD01 to shame :nana:



The LiteFlux i brighter compared to a LD01 driven within specification, when you overdrive the LD01 with a LiIon battery, it might even be a bit brighter than the LiteFlux.


----------



## ruriimasu (May 15, 2009)

but fenix lights are usually not made to be powered by li-ion cells.. so it might end up as a  but that said i like lights from both brands


----------



## DHart (May 15, 2009)

There have been a number of posters here who have stated that they have used their LD01s with li-ions over a period of time without any problems. Could be the life of the emitter gets shortened from 50,000 hours to who knows what.... even if 20,000 hours, by that time most users would have been well on to the next gen AAA light or two, beyond that, so it's no biggie. Lighthound advertises on their website that the LD01 (which they are a dealer for) runs on 10440, so the overdrive can't be that bad. I haven't decided yet whether my LD01 will have the 10440 or an Eneloop for steady diet... either way, it's all good. Now looking forward to seeing what the LT2XT and Avenger can do!


----------



## xucchini (May 15, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

If I got myself an LD01 and some 10440 batteries+charger. What voltage should I test for before I re-charge them? How do you try to ensure you don't drain them too far in this configuration?

Also, is there a 10440 Li-Ion charger that is highly recommended?





Yucca Patrol said:


> If you choose to use 10440 batteries which do not have a protection circuit, please make sure to test them on a multimeter before charging to ensure that you have not discharged them too far.
> 
> I love my LOD with 10440. It is truly a pocket rocket!


----------



## xucchini (May 15, 2009)

Just noticed that the LF2XT may be available very soon. Should I just get an LF2XT instead?


----------



## DHart (May 15, 2009)

xucchini said:


> Just noticed that the LF2XT may be available very soon. Should I just get an LF2XT instead?



The LF2XT is probably going to be a must-have. If it's the LD01 or the LF2XT, I'd get the LF2XT. But the safest bet is to follow the hallowed way in CPF and get both. :candle: 

As for recharging the 10440... I tend to pull all of my Li-Ions and recharge when it drops to anywhere between 3.8 to 3.6. Li-Ions can (and should be) topped off at any time (it's a good idea to do so) and there is no need, nor is it a good idea, to run them down to the bare minimum. I believe you can go as low as perhaps 3.2v-3.1v without damaging the cell. Someone with more knowledge than I on these matters will hopefully confirm that.


----------



## 1dash1 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



xucchini said:


> If I got myself an LD01 and some 10440 batteries+charger. What voltage should I test for before I re-charge them? How do you try to ensure you don't drain them too far in this configuration?
> 
> Also, is there a 10440 Li-Ion charger that is highly recommended?


 
Xucchini:

In the general case, the recommendation is to avoid discharging LiCO cells below a resting value of 2.9v-3.0v. Flashlight manufacturers design their automatic cutoff option much lower (2.4v-2.6v) because the cells, after shutting off, rebound up to the recommended range. Reference: Link.

However, in the specific case of the LD01, I'd suggest that DHart's suggested low of 3.1v-3.2v would be more prudent. The LD01 on max exceeds the recommended 2C discharge rate, so it would be a good idea to provide an extra margin for error.



As far as a battery charger, you should choose a charger with a maximum charge rate of no more than 320ma. Link. 

I haven't run across any threads where there's any consensus of what's a "good" charger for charging 10440's. As far as I know, there are no inexpensive intelligent chargers for such small cells. I use what I believe most CPFers use, a Nano charger. And I'm very careful to pull the charged cells off the charger as soon as the light turns green!


----------



## xucchini (May 15, 2009)

I may go for the LF2XT just because it has discharge protection. One less thing to worry about.

As far as chargers go I would love to be able to put a battery in to be charged and walk away w/o concern of fire or damaging the batteries.

I found this charger, but reviews seem mixed:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12594


----------



## DHart (May 15, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



1dash1 said:


> I haven't run across any threads where there's any consensus of what's a "good" charger for charging 10440's. As far as I know, there are no inexpensive intelligent chargers for such small cells. I use what I believe most CPFers use, a Nano charger. And I'm very careful to pull the charged cells off the charger as soon as the light turns green!



1dash1... does the Nano for RCR123 cells also work with the 10440s or is there a specific Nano for 10440 also? 

Any thoughts on the WF-138 for 10440s?


----------



## Calina (May 15, 2009)

xucchini said:


> I found this charger, but reviews seem mixed:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12594


 
This one seems better:

Edit: Oups ! Forgot the link: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4151


----------



## 1dash1 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



DHart said:


> 1dash1... does the Nano for RCR123 cells also work with the 10440s or is there a specific Nano for 10440 also?
> 
> Any thoughts on the WF-138 for 10440s?


 
DHart: 

Sorry, no, I provided a link to the wrong Nano charger.  Link edited. 

As far as the WF-138. It's not perfect. None of the chargers in this price range are. Link. For these nonintelligent chargers, be sure to pull the plug as soon as the lights turn green.

_(However, the WF-138 doesn't seem as bad as the WF-139 - that some members seem to like. My personal experience with the WF-139 is that it will continue to trickle charge cells well over 4.3v! :sick2_


----------



## Calina (May 15, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

WF-138 and WF-139 do not recharge AAA batteries.


----------



## seaside (May 15, 2009)

johnny3073 said:


> Well after a few cold beverages he had managed to talk me out of my little Fenix for his b/day gift. He didn't even want to wait for me to order him one. He wanted mine RIGHT NOW.


 
See? This is why we shouldn't show our flashlight to those.. you know. 

But I am sure you made him a lot happier by doing that instead of buying MagLiite for him.


----------



## Optik49 (May 15, 2009)

So the LOD1 rated at 80 lumens with an AW 10440 Li-Ions will put out how much? Then if you want it to be a clicky add a microstream body / tail cap? Any photos of what this looks like with the microstream body? Any beam shots.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (May 16, 2009)

LiIons bring AAA sized lights to a new level of performance - you get more light, provided the host can handle the voltage. With the same emitter/drive combo, simply upgrading to a 10440 yields apparent benefits equal to those of that next generation led. I've experienced no problems driving an LD01 Q5 with a 10440 (though it does get HOT), nor have I had any problems at all using 10440's in Peaks with P4's in the different power configurations Peak offers. In a host unit with effective heat management and component selection there seem to be but two drawbacks to LiIons, first, a degradation in the led performance over its lifespan (something I have yet to experience), and, second, OF FAR GREATER IMPORTANCE, the *potential danger* from improper charging or handling of 10440's. Before anyone uses any LiIon, they would do well to heed AW's posted warnings in the Marketplace and they should carefully study the material in the link he provides. In addition, there is a wealth of very valuable information in the FLASHLIGHT ELECTRONICS - BATTERIES INCLUDED forum.


----------



## HKJ (May 16, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



1dash1 said:


> _(However, the WF-138 doesn't seem as bad as the WF-139 - that some members seem to like. My personal experience with the WF-139 is that it will continue to trickle charge cells well over 4.4v! :sick2_



The current WF-139 does not overcharge, it stops at 4.2 volt. But a old version exist, that is overcharging. To check which version you have, just measure the charge voltage, without batteries in the charger: below 6 volt and it is the new version, the old version has about 10 volt.


----------



## 1dash1 (May 16, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

HKJ:

I purchased the WF-139 in mid-2008. When did Ultrafire come up with a fix?

Open voltage on my WF-139 fluctuates between 4.51 to 4.96. Both bays exhibit similar voltage.

This particular WF-139 has overcharged my unprotected Trustfire 18650 in excess of 4.35 volts on more than one occasion. I've subsequently stopped using it.


----------



## HKJ (May 16, 2009)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



1dash1 said:


> HKJ:
> 
> I purchased the WF-139 in mid-2008. When did Ultrafire come up with a fix?
> 
> ...



If have my information from this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/205036&highlight=wf139


----------



## DHart (May 16, 2009)

*Re: chargers for your 10440s...*

AW just told me that the Nano charger maker went "belly up" a few months ago. He suggested using the WF-138 to charge 10440s. There's also an Ultrafire 14500 10440 charger I found on DX (sku 973). Any other suggestions?

As for the WF-139, I bought one a few months back and it has performed well for me... no over charging. Of course I do pull the cells as soon as the green light goes on. AW recommended that I use the WF-139 to charge his protected 14500 and larger cells.


----------



## hyperloop (May 16, 2009)

i have an Ultrafire WF-138 (got it off eBay before i found out about DX) that i use to charge my 14500s and 10440s but strangely enough mine does not have an option to switch between 3.0 / 3.6 volt charging options, guess it might be an earlier run.

I also use this to charge my RCR2s.

if the DX one you are referring to is this one then it should be ok


----------



## DHart (May 16, 2009)

hyperloop said:


> i have an Ultrafire WF-138 (got it off eBay before i found out about DX) that i use to charge my 14500s and 10440s but strangely enough mine does not have an option to switch between 3.0 / 3.6 volt charging options, guess it might be an earlier run.
> 
> I also use this to charge my RCR2s.
> 
> if the DX one you are referring to is this one then it should be ok



That DX one is for RCR123. It's DX sku 973 that I'm referring to.


----------



## hyperloop (May 16, 2009)

DHart said:


> That DX one is for RCR123. It's DX sku 973 that I'm referring to.




darn, my apologies, saw the wrong charger as I was not really paying attention (watching TV and surfing at the same time), yeah that would be the one i have

Took me some time to recall but i remember now that i didnt get my first 14500s and charger from DX, i got them here

I have some beamshots comparing the output of the LD01 on NiMh and 10440 here if you'd like to have a look.


----------



## Salbach (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



Yucca Patrol said:


> If you choose to use 10440 batteries which do not have a protection circuit, please make sure to test them on a multimeter before charging to ensure that you have not discharged them too far.


 
Meantime, there are 10440s out there with protection from Trustfire. Does any body already have experience with them?

Other question: Since the % symbol doean't seem to work well with the search feature, I wonder if someone could give me a hint where to find a post/thread about this "drop to 50% output" thing. I would really like to understand what that means. For example I've seen this on the pages from ligh-reviews etc. 
Here the questions:
Does the output drop continiously to 50% just becaus drainage of the battery? Or is this so kind of "signal" from the power circuit of the light wanting to tell the user: Be carefull, you are under-discharging your battery...?
Sorry for my "unenlighted" question!


----------



## Jay R (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



Salbach said:


> Meantime, there are 10440s out there with protection from Trustfire. Does any body already have experience with them?


 See here...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/248307

The "drop to 50%" phrase you mention is the time difference between turning the light on with a new battery and the amount of light it produces droping to half that. Eg: you turn the light on and it's producing 200 lumens, 40 mins later it's producing 100 lumens. That's the 50% they are talking about.


----------



## Quension (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

To expand on the 50% thing, it's used as a point of measurement; it doesn't describe the light's behavior. That way you don't see reviews that go "runtime is 3 hours! oh by the way, the light was so dim you couldn't even read by it the last hour". When the light output is half as bright as it was originally, it's considered the end of the test.

The actual light behavior varies quite a bit. Direct-drive lights on primary batteries will simply start out bright and gradually dim. Fully regulated lights will maintain the same brightness and then just suddenly turn off (which is considered end-of-test). Some regulated lights have backup or end-of-battery modes where instead of turning off, they'll make a sudden step down in brightness or blink at you. When the level they pick is 50% or lower, that's considered end-of-test.

Often reviews will have a graph of light output which you can use to see what the behavior actually is for the flashlight you're looking at.


----------



## Salbach (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



Quension said:


> Some regulated lights have backup or end-of-battery modes where instead of turning off, they'll make a sudden step down in brightness


 
Thank you very much for your very understandable explanation on the 50% topic! :kiss:

Do you know by chance, which 1xAAA or 1xAA light has the quoted behaviour?

Nitecore D10 or Fenix LD01?


----------



## Quension (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*

I don't know offhand, sorry.


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 22, 2010)

scott said:


> If you look at my join date, you can see that I've been around a long time. Even so, I'm a pretty basic guy. As it is, I've been very happy with my LD01 using eneloops. I'm always amazed by how bright it is. I know nothing about li-ions, though. What are the disadvantages? Do they shorten the lifespan of the led?



i think the only disadvantage of using the 10440 in my LD01 is the runtime, it drains pretty quickly (on mine at least) and i get maybe 10-12 minutes on max before output dims perceptibly, let me clarify this is a TOTAL of roughly 10-12 minutes maybe a minute or so each time the light is used. Have not run it on max for 10 minutes continuous before though.

How about the rest of you guys running 10440s in an LD01, what sort of runtimes are you getting?


----------



## DHart (Feb 22, 2010)

I haven't done any runtime tests either, and have to agree with hyperloop... you're not going to get a long runtime with the 10440 in the LD01, so choose another powering option or another light if you think you are likely to need longer runtime than a few short-ish uses. 

I should say that I don't look to any AAA size lights for runtime or great power, I view them and use them merely as occasional "convenience lights" and wouldn't set out thinking I might really need a light with just a AAA light. The LD01 would be along for the ride in any event, but I'd take something a bit bigger and longer lasting when heading out.

But for those occasional short needs, I sure do love the LD01 on a 10440; always have one in my left front pocket! :twothumbs


----------



## hoongern (Feb 23, 2010)

I did use to run 10440s in my LD01 for a while (It was pretty awesome indeed), but then I decided against it for 2 reasons (well, more like 1 reason):

- LED lifetime reduced due to heat (Honestly, this reason isn't that big a deal to me, I don't care much if the LED only lasts a couple hundred hours)

But the real reason why I decided to stop is:

- The Li-Co 10440 cell is being SERIOUSLY overdriven at those rates on high mode - I haven't taken any current readings, but I can assume that it's going at least 700mA, which is about 3C. While the LED lifetime risk is just a dead LED, a battery explosion risk carries the risk of personal injury. 

(For now, I've been using 10440s in LF2XT  Which I believe is still just borderline or could even still be over the limit?)


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 23, 2010)

DHart said:


> I haven't done any runtime tests either, and have to agree with hyperloop... you're not going to get a long runtime with the 10440 in the LD01, so choose another powering option or another light if you think you are likely to need longer runtime than a few short-ish uses.
> 
> I should say that I don't look to any AAA size lights for runtime or great power, I view them and use them merely as occasional "convenience lights" and wouldn't set out thinking I might really need a light with just a AAA light. The LD01 would be along for the ride in any event, but I'd take something a bit bigger and longer lasting when heading out.
> 
> But for those occasional short needs, I sure do love the LD01 on a 10440; always have one in my left front pocket! :twothumbs



Hey DHart, great to hear from you again. 

If you desire a longer runtime on 10440, try LF2XT. For many reasons, my favorite AAA so far.


----------



## Jay R (Feb 23, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> If you desire a longer runtime on 10440, try LF2XT. For many reasons, my favorite AAA so far.


 
Much as I love my LF2XT there doesn't seem to be much point in putting a 10440 in it as there isn't a huge amount of difference in output on one over a normal primary lithium.
LD01 on a 10440 though, Wow...
If current is 700mA then it's closer to 2.2C discharge so it's not as bad. 

I would also suspect that the long thin shape of the cell would help it to provide a higher charge current due to the construction inside but I'm no cell expert.

As for practical experience, my 10440 cells that I have been using in Fenix lights for the past 3 or more years, usually on high still have almost as much capacity as the new ones I got last month so it doesn't seem to hurt them much.


----------



## joe1512 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ive heard a few people using 10440s in their itp A3s. They don't recommend it of course, but it does apparently work and pulls 1.1 Amps.


----------



## DHart (Feb 23, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Hey DHart, great to hear from you again.
> 
> If you desire a longer runtime on 10440, try LF2XT. For many reasons, my favorite AAA so far.



Hey Zeruel... thank you; it's good to see you again, my friend! I've missed this place and the incredible people, like you, that are here.

I'm totally with ya on the LF2XT; that's one of my VERRRRY most appreciated flashlights. I would never want to be without it! I'm looking forward to the time (maybe they've done it already - I've been gone from here) that Liteflux creates a AA sized model directly following the design and features of the wonderful LF2XT.


----------



## hoongern (Feb 23, 2010)

Jay R said:


> Much as I love my LF2XT there doesn't seem to be much point in putting a 10440 in it as there isn't a huge amount of difference in output on one over a normal primary lithium.
> LD01 on a 10440 though, Wow...
> If current is 700mA then it's closer to 2.2C discharge so it's not as bad.
> 
> ...



I think that the reason the LF2XT isn't as bright on a 10440 over a primary is that it is designed to more-or-less keep the 10440 within specifications. Even I hardly run my LF2XT on 100%, mostly 50% max.

I've read that the LD01 on 10440s comes in at about 900mA (Has anyone actually tested it?). Since Li-Co cells sag a lot under heavy load, I can't imagine that the 10440s have any more than 250mAh at that current (If you look at the MUCH bigger 16340 cell, at 0.9A, they only have ~525mAh, down from 750). Which means you're at 3.6C, WAY above the 2C max rate for Li-Cos. (I haven't done any measurements, so I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it's way over the limit. It would be nice if someone actually measured!)

I think people should just be aware of the risks. The risk isn't just burning out the LED, but it's actually having a flashlight exploding RIGHT in your hand (Because you'd probably be having it in your hand anyway, to dissipate the huge amount of LED heat)

Given the spike we've seen in exploding "safe" Li-Mn cells, and AW's _protected _cells, running an _unprotected _cell _above _its limits, to me, isn't a risk I'm willing to take. Remember, a flashlight body is a potential grenade. I'm pretty sure there's enough energy in a 10440/LD01 to take off a finger...

The fact that it's been run for 3 years without issues doesn't mean it will continue without issue, because it just takes one incident and that's it. 

Sorry if I come across harsh. I'm not trying to stop anyone from doing this, but I think people should know the risks involved. The risk isn't the burned LED, but the potential explosion. Lithium Ions aren't to be pushed around... (except maybe LiFePO4s, but even those still have dangers)

If someone more versed on how the 10440s perform under heavy loads and their capacities at those loads, hopefully they can chip in


----------



## joe1512 (Feb 24, 2010)

That is a good warning. Maybe AW will come up with IMR10440s which would allow more current flow and alleviate the danger. Runtime would take a hit, but its better than your light blowing up, right?


----------



## Salbach (Mar 10, 2010)

see also this regarding FD01 and LF2Xt performance on different battery types: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3282348#post3282348


----------



## DHart (Mar 10, 2010)

*Coming full circle...*

... after enjoying the amazingly brilliant output with 10440 in my LD01's for a while, I've since come full circle and settled down to running a AAA Eneloop in them for the considerably longer runtimes and relatively risk-free operation. 

Great little light no matter what you power it with! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt7337 (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't _ever_ be without my 1xAAA backup, a black Fenix L0D that lives a fairly harsh life on my keychain. All this talk of "lego" 1xAAA lights is making me want something new though! I might just start running the L0D on 10440's though, as I just run it on a primary alkaline battery at the momnet. I also have a (again, often used) LiteFlux LF2XT that stays clipped to the document netting in the lid of my toolbox as an inspection light. Love the UI on that more than any other light I've got


----------



## DHart (Mar 10, 2010)

Matt7337 said:


> I also have a (again, often used) LiteFlux LF2XT that stays clipped to the document netting in the lid of my toolbox as an inspection light. Love the UI on that more than any other light I've got



Oh yes. The LF2XT is a true jewel of a light!


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: W~O~W, now, finally, I'm a true AAA believer...*



richardcpf said:


> LD01 + li-ion gives the full output from a Q5 emitter. I carry that combo everyday, if you try it you won't leave it.


This is why I am avoiding Fenix lights because the last thing I need is another brand/maker to get hooked on but I am sure that I'll cave in one of these days.


----------



## briteflite (Mar 10, 2010)

DHart said:


> Oh yes. The LF2XT is a true jewel of a light!



Yep, when I got my LF2XT it bumped the LD01SS right off my keychain. Then the LF2XT got bumped off my keychain when I received KuKu's custom Ti version of the LF2XT which is truly titanium jewelry. I've been giving aluminum LD01's to my family and friends because they're easier to operate for non-flashaholics.


----------



## KuKu427 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just for reference  (or just to tease :naughty: )


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe that I have a Liteflux LF2XT on my wish list.:naughty:


----------



## Matt7337 (Mar 11, 2010)

I know this is a really stupid thing for me to ask, because it's probably going to result in my bank account hating me :ironic: but are the Ti LF2XT's still available? I seem to remember seeing a thread on them just after I bought my own LF2XT and thinking that I'd like one, but that I would wait because I had just bought the standard alu version. Now though, I want one :/ Even if they're all gone, could you link me to the thread?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 11, 2010)

Click on the little pic under the bigger pic from KuKu427 a couple comments back. That's what I did anyway. That Ti LF2XT certainly is tempting.

Geoff


----------



## Matt7337 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah, got it now. Thanks! I might just have to invest in one of these


----------



## shelm (Mar 6, 2012)

i've got the Fenix LD01 R5 on order.

When you insert the Protected Trustfire 10440, do you have the impression that the cell could be pressed down even further? The Protected Ultrafire 10440 is at least 0.5mm longer than the Protected Trustfire 10440.


----------



## DHart (Mar 6, 2012)

shelm... it does my heart "good" to see this thread still living on - and encouraging folks to check out the LD01. 

I run unprotected 10440 in my LD01 these days, so I can't answer your question, but I'm sure someone else can and, hopefully, will do so. 

I'm sure you'll enjoy your LD01... they are staggeringly bright when running on li-ion and never fail to cause jaws to drop. 

I just love mine. I have a black aluminum LD01 and a stainless version. Both of mine are XR-E Q5 and they are just as wonderful today as when I bought them, around 3 years ago! I'd love to see the output of the latest version.

Thought I'd add some ceiling bounce output measurements to this thread:

I run both of my LD01s (and my LF2XT and K-103) on 10440s and love the combination.

Output of the LD01 XR-E Q5 with a 10440 is more than twice (1.4 EV) as much than with the next brightest source, lithium primary;
and 1.6 EV brighter than with NiMH. A change of 1.0 EV represents a doubling or halving of measured output.

Here are my output measurements from a ceiling bounce test:


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi DHart, I was wondering if that 'bump' today would reel you in. :wave: Good to see ya,


----------



## shelm (Mar 6, 2012)

DHart said:


> shelm... it does my heart "good" to see this thread still living on - ... I'd love to see the output of the latest version.


In my research for LD01 i noticed that you were the pioneer and most active advocate of promoting LD01 and 10440's. It's a pity that the *thread title* doesnt reflect the actual contents of the thread (which is about 10440's and also mostly about LD01), and it is difficult to find the thread. 

i do have some great AAA torches which i feed regularly with 10440's, e.g. the iTP A3 XP-G R5 stainless steel (PWM-regulated). I dont mind using unprotected 10440's in the iTP A3 (and i bet that the iTP is brighter than the LD01 on 10440!) but when i spend so much more money for a new light of similar type (LD01, 3-modes, ..) then i need to experience some actual gain, e.g. support for 47mm cells without tricks such as body tube prolonging/extending rings. the iTP A3 does run on 47mm cells but you need a body tube extension of 2.0mm length and then you lose the water-resistance because of the uncovered o-ring.

great thread DHart! Let's feed it with more of our experiences and stories


----------



## DHart (Mar 6, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> Hi DHart, I was wondering if that 'bump' today would reel you in. :wave: Good to see ya,



Hey!  Long time, man. Best wishes to you. (Yep... I couldn't stay away from the resurrection!  )We're still traveling... in wonderful San Antonio, TX this week... sure do love this town; WOW. Hopefully we can catch up when we get back in the Northwest later this summer. I'm in no hurry to get home, though, there's a lot of this wonderful country to explore! 

shelm - I can't take credit as being "the pioneer", but I was definitely among the early advocates of the LD01 running on li-ion, for sure. My experience is with the XR-E Q5 version and using unprotected cells, so I'm sorry I can't assist with the current version running protected cells. Like you, I'm interested in learning of the experiences of others who are using the latest version. :thumbsup: I may just have to pick up one of the current LD01 versions myself! :shrug:


----------



## Streamer (Mar 6, 2012)

The 10440 worked its majic on the Q5-LOD for me years ago. But the recently acquired R5-LD01 in stainless is another story. Guess it's current control? or driver is a different setup? If any brighter on 10440 i'ts not noticeable.

That being said, I use Lithium Primary in the stainless LD01 and 10440 in the ole LOD CE.


----------



## shelm (Mar 7, 2012)

Streamer said:


> If any brighter on 10440 i'ts not noticeable.
> 
> That being said, I use Lithium Primary in the stainless LD01 and 10440 in the ole LOD CE.


This is the kind of answer (my other question was about 47mm cells -- do they fit in?) i was looking for. if i cant get an advantage from *buying* the LD01 R4/R5 (compared with my iTP A3 Titanium or other AAA lights i have), then i better save the money otherwise it would feel like "wasted money" or redundancy in my AAA lights collection.

But first of all the question re fitting 47.x mm cells. If they fit (and i will know very soon!), then i will look for an older version of the LD01 (R2, Q5), no problem.


----------



## budynabuick (Mar 7, 2012)

Zeruel said:


> Hey DHart, , try LF2XT.




That is a very fine looking light. That, along with the MBI are on my short list.

Keith - I must add that I get up 3 am in Michigan (DARK) and I was playing with the little LDO1 when I saw this thread. LOVE this forum!!! The sun is comimg up and sadly I must put away my lights.


----------

